# winter hats



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

are winter hats and beenies going to be around this winter???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If we get enogh interest we can order the beenies again. These will be pre-paid thoiugh. If you are interested let me know here in this thrad and if there is enough I Can order them.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Me!!!! I would like a beenie..


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

how much are they? i'll probley take 2!


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I'd like one!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I'll take two beanies boss! Any idea on how they would look?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale, 

I'd prob take two if it would help.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Id like one also


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I made a sticky post in the merchandise. If you want these please either order through our pay pal link there or send a check to our Box. The address is listed. As soon as I get a few orders I will call and have them started.

Here's the link to that post: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59317


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

get a couple colors and I will buy two!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll check but I believe the only color is Dark Blue, but again I'll check. What color do you have in mind?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone is interested in our OGF beanies we have some on hand to ship out fast. They are $12.00 plus tax. $12.81 total. With the snow and cold weather they would be quite warm.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried that link, didn't work, but two for me....


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

NewBuckeye,

Use the second link instead. If you ever run into that problem (the old link point to the old set-up (pre-upgrade), then replace *forums* with *community*, and it should work fine for you.

original link:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59317

use:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=59317


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i love my new winter hat



>


----------

